

The Rat Race - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/09/the-rat-race/

======
csallen
To quote Charlie Munger, "Envy is a really stupid sin, because it's the only
one you could never possibly have any fun at."

------
ekalvi
Very timely post as thousands of entrepreneurs silently envy Instagram's huge
acquisition.

------
garrett_smith
There will always be someone bigger, faster, stronger, smarter and more
successful.

